# W jaki sposób przyspieszyć start Gentoo?

## Marvell

To mój pierwszy post na tym forum, więc witam wszystkich:)

Zainstalowałem kilka dni temu gentoo. Nie obyło się bez mniejszych i większych kłopotów, ale jakoś poradziłem sobie z nimi.

Mam pytanie o szybkość uruchamiania gentoo u was. U mnie wynosi to około 40-45 sekund (od gruba do logowania w konsoli). Wg mnie to bardzo długi czas, wcześniej miałem Archa i bez problemu uruchamiałem go w 12 sekund.

Czy macie jakieś sposoby na przyspieszenie startu systemu? 

Ile u Was wynosi czas uruchamiania?

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Ahenobarbi

W /etc/conf.d/rc RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="yes" ?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/openrc-migration.xml ?

----------

## SlashBeast

Mozesz bawic sie w zmiane systemu plikow, /usr na squashfs, przeportowanie uber-readahead z ubuntu (ebuild na bugzilli a patche tez gdzies widzialem). Tylko... naprawde tak czesto odpalasz komputer?

----------

## ArnVaker

Przekop się przez wątek => https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-716817.html

Sama migracja na baselayout2/openrc powinna sporo urwać  :Smile: 

----------

## soban_

Dwie rzeczy mi przychodza do glowy, jaki kernel (genkernela zrobiles)? Czy przypadkiem dlugo nie czekasz na net.eth0?

----------

## 187451

Po pierwsze u mnie też to trwa ok 45 sekund i wcale nie narzekam na taki stan rzeczy  :Cool:  Szczerze mówiąc to uważam że tyle trwa normalny start, bo jak są jakieś błędy to bywa i dłużej.

Sprawdź też czy system nie czeka długo w momencie gdy jest: 

```
Waiting for uevents to be processed...
```

----------

## Marvell

 *Ahenobarbi wrote:*   

> W /etc/conf.d/rc RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="yes" ?

 

Zapomniałem o tym wspomnieć, ale już to zrobiłem - bez widocznego efektu.

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> (...) Tylko... naprawde tak czesto odpalasz komputer?

 

Nie chodzi o to, po prostu chciałbym żeby uruchamiał się szybciej:)

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Dwie rzeczy mi przychodza do glowy, jaki kernel (genkernela zrobiles)? Czy przypadkiem dlugo nie czekasz na net.eth0?

 

Kernel własnoręcznie kompilowany. Faktycznie, czekam kilka sekund na eth0.

Dzięki za odpowiedzi, wypróbuję tej migracji baselayout2/openrc ;]

pozdrawiam

----------

## zlomek

Mam 28 sek od lilo do pojawienia sie formularza logowania w gdm.

Na maszynie z jajkiem 

```
2.6.31-gentoo-r6
```

na jajkach wczesniejszych bez wbudowanego framebuffera, fbsplash, czytnika linii papilarnych, czytnika kart sd innych około 3 sek mniej. 

```
root@zlomekt61p ~ # rc-update show

            alsasound | default                                       

            savecache |         shutdown                              

               net.lo |                                           boot

                 fsck |                                           boot

              keymaps |                                           boot

                  xdm | default                                       

            syslog-ng | default                                       

                 root |                                           boot

         termencoding |                                           boot

            killprocs |         shutdown                              

             mount-ro |         shutdown                              

                 mtab |                                           boot

        device-mapper |                                           boot

                 swap |                                           boot

                  lvm |                                           boot

                dmesg |                  sysinit                      

                 udev |                  sysinit                      

              urandom |                                           boot

               procfs |                                           boot

             hostname |                                           boot

              hwclock |                                           boot

                devfs |                  sysinit                      

               sysctl |                                           boot

                 hald | default                                       

           localmount |                                           boot

                local | default                         nonetwork     

                 wicd | default                                       

              modules |                                           boot

             netmount | default                                       

                acpid | default                                       

             bootmisc |                                           boot

           consolekit | default                                       

       udev-postmount | default                                       

          consolefont |                                           boot

                 sshd | default                                       

                  nas | default      
```

----------

## Marvell

Hm, migrowałem na baselayout/openrc i jest pewna różnica, choć niewielka.

Uruchamianie zatrzymuje się aż na 18 sekund przy:

```
Waiting for uevents to be processed...

<3>udev: missing sysfs features; please update the kernel or disable the kernel's CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED option; udev may fail to work correctly

```

Czy muszę od nowa kompilować jajko z wyłączeniem tej opcji, czy da się to jakoś 'ominąć'?

//EDIT:

Mam też problem z ustawieniem 'na sztywno' sieci.

ifconfig:

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:17:98:1c:ed  

          inet addr:192.168.1.100  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::216:17ff:fe98:1ced/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:530 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:640 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:371532 (362.8 KiB)  TX bytes:140670 (137.3 KiB)

          Interrupt:20 Base address:0xe800 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:36 (36.0 B)  TX bytes:36 (36.0 B)

```

następujące ustawienie w /etc/conf.d/net :

```
config_eth0="192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255"

routes_eth0="default via 192.168.1.254"
```

 powoduje, że mam dostęp do sieci przez jakieś 2 minuty od zalogowania - potem połączenie 'znika', przy próbie pingu otrzymuję 'unknown host'.

Łączę się z routerem o IP 192.168.1.254 i nie wiem do konca jak poprawnie wypełnić /etc/conf.d/net.

proszę o wyrozumiałość :Wink: 

----------

## ArnVaker

 *Marvell wrote:*   

> Czy muszę od nowa kompilować jajko z wyłączeniem tej opcji, czy da się to jakoś 'ominąć'?

 

A skompilować to jakiś problem?

----------

## SlashBeast

Strzelam, ze w tym momencie udev bawi sie w dopasowywanie modulow. Ile Ty ich masz?

----------

## Marvell

Skompilowałem z wyłączeniem tej opcji i to pomogło. Teraz uruchamianie zatrzymuje się w tym miejscu na około 1-2 sekundy. 

W archu mogłem dodać @ przed danym daemonem i przez to start systemu był dużo szybszy, ponieważ usługi ładowały się równolegle. Czy w gentoo da się osiągnąć podobny efekt?

pozdrawiam

----------

## Garrappachc

Możesz np. dać xdma zaraz za halem - wtedy będziesz się mógł zalogować, a inne usługi (np. mpd, czy wicd) będą się uruchamiały w tle.

----------

## soban_

 *Marvell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mam też problem z ustawieniem 'na sztywno' sieci.
> 
> ifconfig:
> ...

  Pokaz /etc/resolve.conf

 *Marvell wrote:*   

> Kernel własnoręcznie kompilowany. Faktycznie, czekam kilka sekund na eth0.

  wicd, oraz http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=6 ;-)

http://www.keybi.jawnet.pl/?p=184 - ten link moze sie przydac.

RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP masz po migracji na baselayout2 napewno ustawione?

Z xdm'em o czym wspomnial @Garrappachc jest tez rozsadnym pomyslem.

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Tylko... naprawde tak czesto odpalasz komputer?

 

Tutaj sie zgodze, chyba ze robimy to z czystej ideologi. 10 sek na dzien to jakas godzina na rok...(zakladamy ze raz dziennie odpalamy sprzet) juz chyba lepiej hibernowac? http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/power-management-guide.xml  *Quote:*   

> 7.  Stany uśpienia: uśpienie, oczekiwanie, suspend to disk

 

----------

## Marvell

http://iv.pl/images/46278438278812979827.png - tak wygląda moj wykres z uruchamiania gentoo.

http://www.keybi.jawnet.pl/?p=184 - czytałem, ale /etc/init.d/modules wygląda teraz inaczej, nie ma w nim wierszy o których pisze autor.

RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP mam ustawione,

xdm nie używam, nie używam zadnego graficznego menadzera logowania.

```
cat /etc/resolv.conf

# Generated by dhcpcd from eth0

# /etc/resolv.conf.head can replace this line

nameserver 192.168.1.254

# /etc/resolv.conf.tail can replace this line

```

----------

## canis_lupus

Akurat startowanie XDM'a jak najwczesniej niewiele da w przypadku openrc. Usługi i tak są startowane równolegle najwczesniej jak się da.

----------

